# Kernel panic in Fedora Core 7



## phreak0ut (Oct 8, 2007)

I installed from the Live CD version on:
AMD 64 3200+ S939
MSI-RS480M2 motherboard
160GB SATA Seagate+40GB Western Digital PATA HDDs
512MB RAM
and I partitioned manually to install. After install, there is a kernel panic and the error message is very similar to this(probably the same) 



> root (hd0,0)
> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> kernel/vmlinuz-2.6.22.4-65.fc7 ro root= /dev/Volgroup00/LogVol00 rhgb quiet
> [LinuxbzImage, setup0x1e00, size=0x1ce028]
> ...



I got the error message from the post here After a lot of Googling I found out that there is a bug in the kernel which looks SATA and IDE drives the other way when booting, after the install. It's mentioned in Bugzilla post 221394

Now, how do I make sure that FC sees it the right way??


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2007)

Did u try booting with 'noprobe' option?
It was sumthing like 'linux install noprobe' or 'linux noprobe'!!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 8, 2007)

I feel it is not the problem of linux or fedora.this seems to have to do with a corrupt partition where u installed fedora due to some reasons.
solution may be to repair the partitions via any live-cd and run fsck.ext3 with correct options(i have to search!) on the /dev/Volgroup00/LogVol00

post ur fdisk -l o/p.since u have LVM,u may need to fix the errors of the ext3 via someother options.for that u have to use livecd with fedora partitions unmounted.
"vgscan" will search ur for lv system.
lvs will o/p the volumes available


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 8, 2007)

This happened with me when there was a loose connection in the power connector of the HDD. After tightening it, it worked. This is so obvious in your case, as you have 2 HDDs. 

Tell me in which HDD you have the MBR and in which you have linux ?

I don't the SATA system, but in IDE systems, Fedora during install asks us for which HDD the Boot Record be placed. 

The first option is the Master Drive and then the Slave Drive. 

Try tightening your connectors.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 8, 2007)

@Praka-I did read that fsck will do some good, but I didn't understand fully what they had posted. So, I didn't try it out and I don't know how to go about it. Could you please guide me?

@Unknown-It's really surprising to know that such a problem can happen. I did had removed the PATA HDD recently. I'll take a look at it. Both the option for placing the boot record gave me the same result after installing. I tried on both the HDs.

EDIT: I tried installing without my PATA, but the same result. The hardware connections are alright. No loose connections at all. So, I think Praka is right.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

u need to use livecd to run fsck over the logical volume where u have installed Fedora.the procedures for LVM are not so familiar for me.but will google out any result that will work.
basically the only think u need to do is fix the ext3 fs in ur volume.the method..?
will post
BTW,post the o/p of 'fdisk  -l' from a livecd.u need to activate vg.will post soon

OK.boot with ur fedora livecd or any other *livecd* like knoppix.make sure ur Logical Volumes are *NOT* mounted.
now open a terminal as root.I hope in livecd "su" will yield "#" prompt and no passwd is needed.
now in root terminal,try scanning for any volume groups.


```
vgscan
```
^^^ see the results.as ur volume /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 also will be shown where ur fedora is installed.
OR

```
lvdisplay
```
then run 


```
fsck -f -y /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
```
^^^this may fix the errors hopefully.
Just try and post.also note if any error messages shown or any error code.
else we shud try fsck.ext3 on any volumes inside.
edit:found below link to be useful to u
*kbase.redhat.com/faq/FAQ_96_11472.shtm


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 9, 2007)

Praka, that was a quick reply  I checked the link which you have posted and it says that in case we do a fsck on mounted LVM, we lose all the data. I'm a bit scared now. How can I make sure that my LVMs are not mounted?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

when u try running fsck,if it is mounted,fsck will ask whether to run on mounted partn.also while on a livecd,i dont expect ur volumes be mounted.but u can check from livecd via the command "mount -l"


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 9, 2007)

^The fsck -f -y /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 is giving this output:


> Pass 1:Checking inodes,blocks and sizes
> Pass 2:Checking directory structure
> Pass 3:Checking directory connectivity
> Pass 4:Checking reference counts
> ...



I think everything is fine, or is it?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

reboot and try booting FC.hope will work.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope, FC is not booting


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2007)

A long shot but worth the try, do this

In the GRUB menu at the start, place the selection on 'kernel' line, hit 'e', go to the end of the line and type "all-generic-ide"(without the quotes). Now hit 'enter' and 'b' to boot. If it boots successfully, then edit /boot/grub/grub.conf and add the same to the end of the kernel line.

And exactly how did you install? Are the volume groups created by default?

*Edit:* *Never* run a _*fsck*_ on a *mounted* partition.


----------



## nach p (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey geeks

Whats the reason for not running fsck on mounted partition ?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 11, 2007)

^it corrupts the files. 
@phreak0utt:do u have another version of kernel installed on fedora?if yes,try to boot with it.i suspect ur lvm is corrupt/and my knowledge with lvm is limited.
still try from a livecd:

lvm vgchange -a y VolGroup00
e2fsck -fp -b 32768 /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00

^^^from:
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/kernel-panic-on-fedora-7-580291/

First, boot into rescue mode by using the correct media. This is very important: When prompted to mounted the drives, do not. Using fsck on a mounted filesystem will destroy all the data on that file system. This is unrecoverable. The data will be gone forever--save for very expensive hardware-level data recovery.
  The next step is to get into the lvm shell byt typing the command lvm.
  From inside this shell, run the following set of commands:
 # pvscan
# vgscan
# lvscan
# vgchange -ay
# exit
 As these are running, check to make sure that no errors are reported.
  After exiting the lvm shell, run e2fsck on the lvm volume (in this example, the volume is /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol01): 
# e2fsck /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00
*kbase.redhat.com/faq/FAQ_96_11472.shtm


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2007)

@hitbox-It didn't work buddy

@Praka-This is what I got as the output for the suggested commands:



> /:recovering journal
> /:84482/901120 files(0.4% non-contiguous), 558884/1794048 blocks



Managed to install Fedora 7 only after removing my Ubuntu Feisty Fawn  There was some conflict. I didn't want to remove Ubuntu because I had used a lot of bandwidth to have the applications what I want,but this Fedora messed up everything. Now, after installing Fedora, the purpose is still not completed. This application couldn't be installed as it is complaining that gcc or g++ compiler is not installed. gcc is installed and yum doesn't have anything related to g++ compiler. Now, what do I do?


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 13, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> @hitbox-It didn't work buddy
> 
> @Praka-This is what I got as the output for the suggested commands:
> 
> ...


 In the terminal, as root, type 


```
yum -y install gcc
```
*NOTE: THE DOWNLOAD MAY BE ABOUT 32 MB

*And yes, do tell me something about that software, and why you need it ?


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 14, 2007)

> yum -y install gcc
> Loading "installonlyn" plugin
> Setting up Install Process
> Parsing package install arguments
> ...



I got the above output because gcc is already installed like I mentioned in the previous post. This application is a network simulator which we use in our lab.


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 15, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> I got the above output because gcc is already installed like I mentioned in the previous post. This application is a network simulator which we use in our lab.


 I suppose you need the C++ module. So for it use


```
yum -y install gcc-c++
```

OR try searching like this


```
yum search "c++"
```

OR


```
yum search "C++"
```

You may also need that you see all of them in details so

To have the output in a file, append "> filename" (without quotes)


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, yum seems to have some problem. So, I downloaded g++ from the Add/Remove. Is it the front-end of yum??


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 16, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> Well, yum seems to have some problem. So, I downloaded g++ from the Add/Remove. Is it the front-end of yum??


Its the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Add/Remove which you used was "pirut" which is just a GUI frontend for yum!!!!

You need to upgrade yum and its required libs. So do


```
yum upgrade yum -y
```

Also, correct yourself:

*IT IS NOT FEDORA CORE 7

IT IS FEDORA 7

*


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the correction regarding Fedora 7, but unfortunately, I've already written as 'core' on the CD/DVD  Never mind


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 24, 2007)

^^
Not a big deal!


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 24, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> Not a big deal!


----------

